# Посоветуйте дешёвый аккордеон из гдр для новичка



## Konstantin Zolotarevskiy (17 Ноя 2020)

Здравствуйте, я новичок потому если что не ругайте сильно. Посоветуйте пожалуйста ширпотребный гдр-овский аккордеон 4/4 для начинающего при очень ограниченном бюджете. Интересуют прежде всего варианты horch superior и barcarole prominenz, стоит ли их рассматривать и какой из этих двух лучше? Также интересно мнение по поводу инструментов firotti и royal standart, сколько вообще могут они стоить и что из себя представляют? Знаю конечно что вельты предпочтительнее, но они наверняка и подороже будут. Если что, виртуозом становиться не собираюсь, играть планирую простенькие песни. Музыкальное образование имеется (скрипка и ф-но).
И ещё вопрос - дома валяется трёхрядный советский баян "Украина" в "убитом" состоянии, есть ли смысл его восстанавливать с целью дальнейшего использования или лучше избавляться?


----------



## Григорий Кузин (18 Ноя 2020)

Здравствуйте. Вы не сказали бюджет. Хорьх можно «новый» в хорошем состоянии за 10 тыс хоть сейчас на авито. И даже сторговаться. Но начнете играть-вылезут проблемы ценой большой. Баркарола понадежнее, но опять же, если что/то через столько лет сломается-мастер даже и может не взяться. Ваш вариант-Роял Стандарт Монтана. До 20 тысяч легко найдете, на авито или юле прямо сейчас можете взять за 10-14 тысяч у человека. А за 15 продает его на авито (прямо сейчас) хороший аккордеонный салон!

Посмотрел на авито. Сейчас там полно 4/4 Монтан/Сильван (лучше первую). Самая недорогая Монтана-7 тыс рублей в Москве, но надо лично смотреть, по фото все нормально. Там есть за 13, 14, 15, 18 тысяч и тд. Только лучше у которой правая крышка такими кружочками (выглядит новее)-это уже 80-к годы.


----------



## Сергей Давидюк (18 Ноя 2020)

ремонт "Украина"


----------



## Konstantin Zolotarevskiy (18 Ноя 2020)

Спасибо за ответ. Бюджет как раз в районе 20-25 тыс. То есть, я так понимаю роял стандарт в целом считается лучше хорьхов, баркарол и фиротти? И по звучанию и удобству игры, и по надёжности/ремонтопригодности?


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Ноя 2020)

Григорий Кузин написал(а):


> там полно 4/4 Монтан/Сильван (лучше первую)


Очень прошу, покажите полную Сильвану. Мне надо для статистики.


----------



## Григорий Кузин (18 Ноя 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Очень прошу, покажите полную Сильвану. Мне надо для статистики.


Вот, но все-таки Сильвана уже сильно устаревший инструмент: https://m.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalny...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Ноя 2020)

Григорий Кузин написал(а):


> Вот, но все-таки


Это не Сильвана...


----------



## Konstantin Zolotarevskiy (18 Ноя 2020)

А если есть RS Montana, вельт стелла и вельт консона примерно по одинаковой стоимости каждый, какому из них лучше отдать предпочтение? И если сравнивать стеллу и консону какой уровнем повыше считается?
Пишут, что все в идеальном состоянии
Может быть и дурацкие вопросы, просто я новичок и хочу найти самый лучший вариант за эту цену на первое время


----------



## vev (18 Ноя 2020)

Konstantin Zolotarevskiy,
Consona по классу выше всех перечисленных. Вот только с какого перепуга она будет стоить столько же, сколько и ее меньшие собратья? Может с ней ченьть не то????

Вы б написали, где именно искать будете. Может советы станут более полезными...
Ну и напоследок: я бы без опыта игры на инструменте самостоятельно брать бы не стал...


----------



## Konstantin Zolotarevskiy (18 Ноя 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Konstantin Zolotarevskiy,
> Consona по классу выше всех перечисленных. Вот только с какого перепуга она будет стоить столько же, сколько и ее меньшие собратья? Может с ней ченьть не то????


Извиняюсь, перепутал немного. Конечно консона дороже, имелось ввиду что Монтана и Стелла примерно одинаково стоят. Интересно сопоставить их между собой при условии что оба в идеале


----------



## vev (18 Ноя 2020)

Konstantin Zolotarevskiy, 

без разницы... Это родные братья с одного конвейера


----------



## Konstantin Zolotarevskiy (25 Ноя 2020)

Коллеги, всем спасибо за советы) Инструмент я приобрёл, нашёл на olx (украинский аналог Авито)


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (29 Ноя 2020)

Ну вот. Интригу развел, а что купил, так и не сказал)))
Фотки в студию!)))
А если серьезно, то мои поздравления.


----------



## Konstantin Zolotarevskiy (30 Ноя 2020)

Благодарю за поздравления) Стелла дешманская, для обучения думаю как раз то что надо


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (1 Дек 2020)

Па -здра -вля -ем))
Стелла - надежный и простой аккордеон, как автомат Калашникова)).


----------

